# Knife Fighting and Throwing reviews??



## Ironman (Apr 7, 2005)

hey guys, can anyone here provide me with a review to Vlad's Knife Fighting and Throwing video and how it compares to his newer releases.

Thank You.


----------



## Paul Genge (Apr 7, 2005)

It is a good video that starts of showing various techniques for throwing knives and other bladed items.  

The video then covers various techniques for using the knife against a variety of attacks.  The problem is the video is a TRS production and therefore spends all it's time showing examples of techniques and not the drills used to develope them.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## Ironman (Apr 7, 2005)

cool, thanx Paul. Are all previous works (TRS productions) of Vlads videos including Gun disarming like that? By the way, since the fundemental fo knife defense teaches you all the fundementals already, wouldn't the knife fighitng and throwing video be valuable in a sort of showing "technique variations"?


----------



## Paul Genge (Apr 9, 2005)

The fundamentals video covers the unarmed against knife drills.  The knife fighting and throwing tapes covers the are of using a knife as a weapon. 


The TRS productions are very technique orientated.  Unfortunately on alot of them Vlad is talked over by a narater who does not know what he is talking about.  

The Mass Attack tape is good because it is shot at a course and allows you to see how Vlad teaches this subject as well as the principles used.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## Ironman (Apr 9, 2005)

cool thanx


----------



## Arthur (Apr 10, 2005)

Actually the knife throwing and fighting video isn't a TRS production. There were 4 TRS productions. H2H (which is a a two tape set, Attacks Holds and releases, and Defense against Weapons, and Russian Mega Fighting (which is a 2.5 tape set... one tape featureing Oleg Taktarov, One featureing Vladimir Vasliev and a short tape featuring them both working as a team). In addition there are several limited addition "bonus tapes from TRS which aren't generally available these days.

As to the knife throwing and knife fighting tape... Its something worth having in the collection, IMO. The forst 1/3 is knife throwing... and whole it doesn;t really offer any concrete instruction it does help open the mind to possibilities.

While I doidn't learn a whole lot about knife throwing from the tape... I certainly came to see knife throwing in a different light. Once my mind was liberated I was able to pursue throwing in different, new, and unique ways. Likewise the tape spured me to ask Vladimir better questions about the subject, and as a result of better questions I got better answers.

So all in all I'd have to recommend the tape just based on the throwing part for the liberation of the mind aspect alone.

The last 2/3rds is knife fighting. I'm not sure what my recomendation is on that. There are a lot of great principles demonstrated, but they aren't voiced or articulated. If you have an instructor you can watch the tape with, they may be of great value... if on the other hand you are working by yourself.... Its probably better to get the newer knife defense tape. While it isn't knife "fighting" it contains related principles, offers more explanation and provides actual drills to practice. What you pick up from that tape will help you with any future RMA knife endeavors.

Arthur


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

I've long wanted to learn how to throw a knife well but have never found the time to really practice it!

If you search the Knife Arts forum for _throw_ or _throwing_ you'll find several other threads on knife throwing in general.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks for the response guys. Arthur, do you know if there is going to be a follow up video to the Fundementals of Knife Throwing (which would probably feature knife fighting) or another Systema vid (prefferbly newer) that covers that subject.


----------

